# Some questions



## chuckster548 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello again,
Haven't posted for quite awhile and I need some questions answered.
Last time I was on, I had 5 DT's that were adopted last year. This was the first year (winter) they have been outside in thier enclosure. I did lose one this summer but the remaining 4 burrowed and have not been out since early November.
A little history before I ask my question. When I moved them to their enclosure, one of them immediately went to work digging a burrow between the fence and the sod that I put down. She (I assume) dug a good size burrow but as I watered the area, I had to try and maintain that burrow without flooding. It was finally abandoned and the grass grew nicely over it and the 4 dug new burrows in their other areas.
Fast forward to early this week. It's been warm in AZ and I have been checking daily for any activity. Wednesday, one of the kids was out and looked a little groggy, I did not disturb him/her, made sure the water was full and put out a little snack just in case. Later that evening, he/she was gone and I assumed had gone back to their burrow. Next morning, I notice that where the original burrow (next to fence and grass) was opened up, dirt piled all around it but I could not see down in it. I looked for tracks but could not identiy any. Now this morning, I go out to check and lo and behold, the hole is covered up with the dirt that was around it and it now appears to be some sort of drag marks in the dirt.
Whew, long story for short question: Could it be that this particular tort was pregnant and prepared her den early last year, woke up, went and redug the burrow and laid her eggs. Or could she have laid them last year and was going to check them. I'm kinda confused right now.
Also, I have been checking the other burrows to make sure that they have not caved in but when should I really start to worry about the other kids?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks and have a wonderful weekend.
Peace,
The Chuckster


----------



## Shelly (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you can rule out that she went back to check on a previously laid clutch. I have never heard of a tortoise doing that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Chuck:

While some females DO dig their nest holes at the mouth of their burrow, this isn't usually the case. And once the eggs are deposited and covered up, a female desert has no further interest in the nest or the eggs. The eggs and subsequent babies are on their own.

I'm not aware of your weather in your part of Arizona, and can only tell you of MY experience with desert tortoises. Here in Central California, we get too much rain for us to allow our desert tortoises to hibernate outside. We have to box them up and bring them inside for hibernation. I know that it does rain in the desert, but not as much as we get here and too much water/moisture during their cold period is quite harmful to them.

If your weather has warmed up quite a bit and the sun is shining every day, I would assume that your tortoises should start coming out now to take the sun They might not eat yet, but you might see them come out to warm up, then go back into the burrow.

Baby desert tortoises USUALLY hatch out in September. Sometimes they come out at that time, and sometimes they overwinter in the nest hole, not coming out until Spring.


----------



## armandoarturo (Feb 19, 2011)

hmm...
tortoises dont check out their burrowed eggs...
actually they dont even care once the eggs where laid down.
Also... right now its not time for egg laying... the right time its between may - august... (it does varies depending on stuff), but feb its too early ..
how old and big are your tortoises? can you post pictures of it/them, and the burrow?
maybe you can get a hand lamp and have a look inside...
Most of my tortoises are inside their burrow, and I usually can see some of them with a hand lamp... try doing this late in the evening, or night. This will help you see further.


----------



## chuckster548 (Feb 22, 2011)

My sincere thanks for the information and encouragement.
Yvonne, I am in the Phoenix area and lately it has been a little warmer than usual.
Since I posted, there has been no activity. Of course, we did inherit the California storm that blew thru here yesterday but I have two enclosures that are quite dry.
I will try and post some pics, not only of the kids (from last year) but also my enclosure. I have decided to expand their territory. Right now I have a 15 x 18 but I intend to double the size. Last year I was concerned about the birds messing with the kids but it would seem that the issue is the bunnys and prairie dogs helping themselves to whatever I put out. I intend to increase the height of the barrier to over two feet and perhaps that will solve the problem.
I did have the enclosure covered with a mesh type material, again for the birds. But I have come to the conclusion that it was unnecessary.
But should I be worried about ravens and such? I live on an acre but the area has significantly changed in the last 20 years or so, to a more urban/rural area.
Anyhoo, I will try and locate my picts from last year and I will post any progress with my kids waking up.
Again, thanks and have a wonderful week.

Peace,
The Chuckster


----------



## Shelly (Feb 22, 2011)

chuckster548 said:


> But should I be worried about ravens and such?



Naw, not unless your torts are teeny tiny babies.


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2011)

How big are your torts? Ravens, jays, ground squirrels and a bunch of other animals will all prey on little ones. Once they are around 4" or so, I worry a little less about them.


----------



## chuckster548 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Y'all
What a great day in the Phoenix area. Nice and warm, sunny and great.
Just stopped by to first announce that now I have two that have awakened. Found one yesterday under the blanket I had over the dogloo, inadvertantly moved the blanket. Rather than bother him, I replaced the blanket and lo and behold about an hour later, he was out and munching on the winters growth in their area. I brought out a little lettuce, he ate, strolled around the area (rather slowly, LOL) and went back to whereever. The other is still above ground in a covered area. This weekend should hit 80 and then next week sustained 70 highs, so I am anticipating the other two will be stirring this week.
To answer the last question posed, all four are over 4" and in expanding their area, I have decided to not try and protect from flying things but rather make sure my bunnys and prarie dogs don't help themselve, not only to what I feed but also the plants that I intend to plant.
While I have you all's attention, any suggestions as to plant material in an enclosure. Right now I have the native plants (creosote) and of course a grass area (that I intend to expand) but I really wish to have some native stuff that they can munch on whenever they please. 
I do have a covered water area for them (I have a plan to put a small waterfall in the area, just cuz) but like I said, I would really like to plant a bunch of stuff. So any suggestions would be appreciated.
I will post some photos soon, I have lost my PC (broke down) so I am on my laptop with limited capabilities. 
Thanks again, I really enjoy this forum.
Have a wonderful weekend,
Peace,
The Chuckster


----------

